# Black maple???



## Buga (Nov 6, 2015)

Today I find maple burl,I took chain saw and make a cut, newer seen maple in black colour,It looks awesome

http://i.Rule #2/Fso8uei.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 6, 2015)

That looks very similar to some sycamore burl I have.


----------



## Buga (Nov 6, 2015)

I browse google,and find latin name _Acer campestre,Ithink it grows in euroe continent only _


----------



## justallan (Nov 6, 2015)

Whatever it is, that is some neat stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 6, 2015)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2015)

Dario that stuff is super cool. It has colors similar to DIW but of course it is not that. Are you sure it's maple (acer)? Are the leaves on the trees in Croatia now still? I assume they are long gone since you're in the northern hemisphere - although I see leaves on a bush in the background.


----------



## phinds (Nov 6, 2015)

Beautiful whatever it is.


----------



## Buga (Nov 7, 2015)

100% acer, yesterday in the forest was very beautiful , leafs falling from trees like snow,still there's a lot leafs on wood no problem for identification

Reactions: Like 1


----------

